# Lack of RS models for sale



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

Been in the market for an RS now for the last couple of months and I'm noticing that there seems to be a diminishing number of them for sale on the approved Audi site.

Over the last couple of years they have struggled to get rid of them but now it seems there's not enough...anybody know the reason for this?


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Glenc said:


> Been in the market for an RS now for the last couple of months and I'm noticing that there seems to be a diminishing number of them for sale on the approved Audi site.
> 
> Over the last couple of years they have struggled to get rid of them but now it seems there's not enough...anybody know the reason for this?


Obviously a supply/demand issue, but probably several contributory factors. No 1 probably being that you couldn't order a new one last time I looked. A quick search on Motors only found one for sale (at a main Audi dealership) within 100 miles of me (£42k for a metallic grey 66 plate with 14k on the clock). What is your basic requirement age/mileage etc?


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Hugely over priced for what they were. They didn't look good value for money so I suspect they haven't sold many to begin with.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Its the same for both Mk2/3 TTRS, I certainly would have benefitted waiting a bit and saving a bit on a used one and flogging the Mk2 later! But then I suspected that at the time, regularly on Pistonheads I'd see 40-45 for sale with turn over a bit high. Now there's 13 for comparison.

And only 2 are the Mk3! Theres been a few nicely modified examples in high 40s and a few more reasonable spec stock examples in low 40s. What is interesting is that age doesnt seem to factor so much, those who have enjoyed the mk3 for 2.5yrs will see 40k back in trade easily yet a 12mo old model maybe only 42-45k.

Look outside Audi, theres an increased amount selling on to specialist brokers, so PH is worth keeping an eye on too. Good luck!


----------



## PJ. (Dec 12, 2018)

I have followed the market for some time. A RS roadster was always on the possible list. About a year ago I remember seeing a 16 plate for 41k and it sold very quick. My plan was to hang on till they dropped below 40k. This never happened and although a few did hang around in dealers the prices did not drop and the numbers at dealers slowly diminished. I expected the numbers to increase as they came up to 3years old. I bit the bullet in the end as the last bit of snow and the boxster was last straw. A fully loaded blue was reduced to 48k with 800miles. Had to pay more than I wanted but so glad I did. There is now one roadster on Audi website. No idea how my car will depreciate over the next few years.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

There were 2 there this morning a red and a grey one, I was looking at them both. The grey one's gone now.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Well done PJ. Enjoy. They're awesome.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

ross_t_boss said:


> Its the same for both Mk2/3 TTRS, I certainly would have benefitted waiting a bit and saving a bit on a used one and flogging the Mk2 later! But then I suspected that at the time, regularly on Pistonheads I'd see 40-45 for sale with turn over a bit high. Now there's 13 for comparison.
> 
> And only 2 are the Mk3! Theres been a few nicely modified examples in high 40s and a few more reasonable spec stock examples in low 40s. What is interesting is that age doesnt seem to factor so much, those who have enjoyed the mk3 for 2.5yrs will see 40k back in trade easily yet a 12mo old model maybe only 42-45k.
> 
> Look outside Audi, theres an increased amount selling on to specialist brokers, so PH is worth keeping an eye on too. Good luck!


So interestingly the drop in approved Audi's to specialist is probably down to mods to a degree - they wont sell a mapped car (even if returned to stock) and I'm betting a fair few RS have ben remapped without question.

I picked up mine in Feb and the supply was poor - i didn't expect this and did have to pay more than I hoped for a one year old car with 6k on the clock.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Just remap a TTS and change grill and add the badge on the rear..


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

nah keep the grill. every man and his dog fits a honeycomb [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Glenc said:


> Been in the market for an RS now for the last couple of months and I'm noticing that there seems to be a diminishing number of them for sale on the approved Audi site.
> 
> Over the last couple of years they have struggled to get rid of them but now it seems there's not enough...anybody know the reason for this?


Well it's not been on sale for some time in the Euro market no idea about the US so no surprise from my point of view. It took me a long wait to even order let alone receive the car then it was removed from sale due to the exhaust modifications needed for WLTP.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

I really would like to find a TTRS roadster but there are so few around. The whole RS approved Used selection is far from great, just loads of rather expensive low specification cars. All this is pushing me towards ordering new, or ditching the Audi and going for a Boxter S 

I looked at the Yellow Coupe in Portsmouth today. The roof wrap was truly horrible with the original yellow visible around the top of the windows. You begin to wonder if it was hiding something. The salesman then informs me it was the directors car and as a consequence it is "Packed with *Optional* Extras"

So I asked, does it have: B&O? = No, Carbon inlays? = No how about Matrix lamps = No

It had the Sports Exhaust, Privacy glass & 20 inch wheels. "Fully Loaded" My A....


----------



## samuk007 (Mar 24, 2019)

I am actually thinking of buying my brothers Ttrs...but still in 2 minds..

They seem to be rare..and not many around and wondering when it comes to sell will I struggle..

2010 with 80k on the clock...stage 1

Will be more a 3rd car...

Did try to look for a ttrs forum..but the ones I found are not used often...


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Barmybob said:


> I really would like to find a TTRS roadster but there are so few around. The whole RS approved Used selection is far from great, just loads of rather expensive low specification cars.


I place this post and one appears with a good specification and reasonable price - All very tempting, but its Nardo Grey :roll:


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

And now another, and again Nardo Grey


----------



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

Get it wrapped? I think Nogaro Blue is the best colour I've ever seen for a TTRS Roadster


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Barmybob said:


> I really would like to find a TTRS roadster but there are so few around. The whole RS approved Used selection is far from great, just loads of rather expensive low specification cars. All this is pushing me towards ordering new, or ditching the Audi and going for a Boxter S
> 
> I looked at the Yellow Coupe in Portsmouth today. The roof wrap was truly horrible with the original yellow visible around the top of the windows. You begin to wonder if it was hiding something. The salesman then informs me it was the directors car and as a consequence it is "Packed with *Optional* Extras"
> 
> ...


R8?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

HOGG said:


> R8?


Very tempting, as is an Aston but all high maintenance prospects. We've also looked at the F-type and even the MX5 / Abarth 124, neither practical for our long road trips.

We know the TT Roadster works because we already have one.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Ftype is mint

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

The Nardo at Coulsdon didn't hang about for long  
Some nice options (Comfort & Sound / Head Level heating seats / Active dampers + more).
Under 1K miles and up at £46K - Now Sold!


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

HOGG said:


> Ftype is mint


The F-type looks fabulous, sounds fabulous and drives really well. There are also some cracking deals to be had too. We recently took out a low mileage 2017 400 Edition, which was fabulous and sub £50K. The Achilles' heel for the Jaguar soft top though is the boot space. There is no doubt we would enjoy taking the Jaguar to the Côte d'Azu. Sadly we can't afford to pay someone else to follow with our luggage


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

How about a boot rack .....
https://www.justroadster.com/collections/luggage-rack/jaguar

It gives it that sort of touring look I reckon.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Epic

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## WaynoTTV6 (Apr 9, 2015)

What about an RS5? Good looking, good performance, and can carry luggage??

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Already have a really smart A5 3.0 Tdi and do love it. Never really thought about taking another in the guise of a V8 RS5 cab. Don't think I would enjoy the 3K + trip fuel bill


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

RS5 is a twin turbo V6 developed by Porsche.
does 30mpg too.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> RS5 is a twin turbo V6 developed by Porsche.
> does 30mpg too.


Didn't realise a soft top B9 RS5 was available!


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

PJ. said:


> A fully loaded blue was reduced to 48k with 800miles. Had to pay more than I wanted but so glad I did. There is now one roadster on Audi website. No idea how my car will depreciate over the next few years.


That was a good price for the specification - mileage. I have also been looking for quite some time and if anything the "Audi Approved" prices for used RS's have gone up! Most of the cars they are offering are Audi pre registered stock cars with a minimal specification (Wheels & Sports Exhaust). But many of these cars have been pushing close to, or going above £50K. The year old 1500 mile Coupé at Cambridge started out at £52k  which when compared to the 35 mile six month old Coupé that sold earlier this year for sub £50k seems potty.

That Red Roadster at Salisbury, and the older Red one at Poole have been on the site for ages. There is probably a good deal to be had on those cars, such a shame neither was specified with Red stitched seats!

It is getting a little frustrating waiting for my perfect RS to appear but I am determined not to rush into buying one. I plan to keep the RS that I buy for a long time so I have to find a specification I could live, and not have years of regret for not holding out 

Clearly the easy option is to order a new facelift. But Audi have yet to offer my specification below £60k, so that isn't going to happen any time soon.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Barmybob said:


> The Nardo at Coulsdon didn't hang about for long
> Some nice options (Comfort & Sound / Head Level heating seats / Active dampers + more).
> Under 1K miles and up at £46K - Now Sold!


That car also had the 20 inch wheels & Sports Exhaust.

Current Roadster - Ara Blue with 20 inch wheels & exhaust, almost 6000 miles and £48:750 :roll:

So prices do appear to have gone up!


----------

